# ثلاث اقانيم الله فى العهد القديم



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2012)

*ثلاث اقانيم الله فى العهد القديم*​ *يعتقد البعض ان عقيدة الله الثالوث عقيدة بدات مع بداية اللاهوت والثيؤلوجيا المسيحية فى حين ان هذة العقيدة وان لم تبلور فى مصطلح " الثالوث " قبل المسيحية فهى موجودة فى العهد القديم *
*وهنا ساركز على ثلاث شخصيات اى انسان دارس للعهد القديم سيتعرف عليهم بسهولة ونجد بينهم تمايز وظيفى واضح وفى نفس الوقت نجدهم كلهم هم الله بنفسه *
*1-  **يهوه الرب*
*2-  **ملاك يهوه*
*3-  **روح يهوه*
​ *هذا ما قاله العالم ارنولد فى كتابه الكرستولوجية المسيانية *​ ​ *The question that therefore arises is: How many personalities exist in the Godhead? A reading of the Hebrew ******ures shows that three, and only three, distinct personalities are ever considered divine. They are:*​ *1.     The Lord YHVH*​ *2.     The Angel of YHVH*​ *3.     The Spirit of God*​ [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​​ * يهوه الرب لا مشكلة فيها*​ *فى هذا الموضوع ساركز على " ملاك يهوه " و " روح الله "*​ ​ *ولنبدأ بملاك يهوه *​ *هناك 3 تعبيرات فى الكتاب عن الملائكة بصفة عامة
*​ *اولها ملاك يهوه وتاتى دائما فى صفة المفرد ثانيها ملاك الوهيم  وتاتى دائما بصيغة المفرد مع اداة تعريف وملائكة الوهيم وتاتى دائما جمع مع اداة تعريف*​ ​ *وياتى " ملاك يهوه " متفردا فى شخصه عن كل الملائكة الاخرين ومميز عنهم *
*فيقول العالم ارنولد فى نفس الكتاب*
*Consistently, throughout the Hebrew text, there is a distinction made between ordinary angels and this unique Person referred to as both “the Angel of YHVH” and “the Angel of the God.” The Angel of Jehovah is clearly revealed as being different in stature, nature, person and essence from ordinary angels.*​ [FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2[/FONT]​ 
*ملاك يهوه هو يهوه نفسه*​ *المثير للدهشة اننا نجد ان هذا الملاك المسمى " ملاك يهوه " حينما يظهر لشخص ما ليستعلن له رسالة الهية محددة يتعامل معه الوحى الكتابى بانه هو نفسه يهوه *
*ولنعرض امثلة على ذلك على سبيل المثال*
*سفر التكوين " قصة هاجر وابنها "*
*16: 7 فوجدها **ملاك الرب** على عين الماء في البرية على العين التي في طريق شور *​ *16: 8 و قال يا هاجر جارية ساراي من اين اتيت و الى اين تذهبين فقالت انا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي *​ *16: 9 فقال لها ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك و اخضعي تحت يديها *​ *16: 10 و قال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة *​ *16: 11 و قال لها ملاك الرب ها انت حبلى فتلدين ابنا و تدعين اسمه اسماعيل لان الرب قد سمع لمذلتك *​ *16: 12 و انه يكون انسانا وحشيا يده على كل واحد و يد كل واحد عليه و امام جميع اخوته يسكن *​ *16: 13 **فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها** انت ايل رئي لانها قالت اههنا ايضا رايت بعد رؤية *​ *16: 14 لذلك دعيت البئر بئر لحي رئي ها هي بين قادش و بارد *​ 
*فنجد ان ملاك يهوه ظهر لها وفى نفس الوقت يقول الوحى الكتابى ان الذى ترائ لهاجر هو الرب نفسه وتكلم معها*

*وفى حوار الله مع ابراهيم بخصوص ذبح اسحاق*
*22: 9 فلما اتيا الى الموضع الذي قال له الله بنى هناك ابراهيم المذبح و رتب الحطب و ربط اسحق ابنه و وضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب *​ *22: 10 ثم مد ابراهيم يده و اخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه *​ *22: **11 فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء** و قال ابراهيم ابراهيم فقال هانذا *​ *22: 12 فقال لا تمد يدك الى الغلام و لا تفعل به شيئا لاني الان علمت انك خائف الله فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني *​ *22: 13 فرفع ابراهيم عينيه و نظر و اذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه فذهب ابراهيم و اخذ الكبش و اصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه *​ *22: 14 فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يراه حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى *​ *22: 15 و نادى ملاك الرب ابراهيم ثانية من السماء *​ *22: 16 و قال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر و لم تمسك ابنك وحيدك *​ 
*فنجد ان الذى خاطب ابراهيم من السماء هو " ملاك يهوه " وكان نفسه هو الرب المتكلم الذى اقسم بذاته*

*وفى حلم يعقوب*
*31: 11 **و قال لي ملاك الله** في الحلم يا يعقوب فقلت هانذا *​ *31: 12 فقال ارفع عينيك و انظر جميع الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة و رقطاء و منمرة لاني قد رايت كل ما يصنع بك لابان *​ *31: 13 **انا اله بيت ايل** حيث مسحت عمودا حيث نذرت لي نذرا الان قم اخرج من هذه الارض و ارجع الى ارض ميلادك *​ *وفى صراع يعقوب مع ملاك يهوه قال الكتاب*
*32: 24 فبقي يعقوب وحده و صارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر *​ *32: 25 و لما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *​ *32: 26 و قال اطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر فقال لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني *​ *32: 27 فقال له ما اسمك فقال يعقوب *​ *32: 28 فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل لانك جاهدت مع الله و الناس و قدرت *​ *32: 29 و سال يعقوب و قال اخبرني باسمك فقال لماذا تسال عن اسمي و باركه هناك *​ *32: 30 **فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلا لاني نظرت الله وجها لوجه و نجيت نفسي* ​ 
*وكان سفر الخروج اكثر وضوحا ان اسم هذا الملاك هو يهوه*
*23: 20 **ها انا مرسل ملاكا امام وجهك** ليحفظك في الطريق و ليجيء بك الى المكان الذي اعددته *​ *23: 21 احترز منه و اسمع لصوته و لا تتمرد عليه لانه لا يصفح عن ذنوبكم **لان اسمي فيه *​ *23: 22 و لكن ان سمعت لصوته و فعلت كل ما اتكلم به اعادي اعداءك و اضايق مضايقيك *​ *23: 23 فان ملاكي يسير امامك و يجيء بك الى الاموريين و الحثيين و الفرزيين و الكنعانيين و الحويين و اليبوسيين فابيدهم *​ *فاسم يهوه فى هذا الملاك المتقدم امام وجه الشعب والكتاب صريح فى سفر اشعياء بان اسم الرب لا يعطى لاخر*
*42: 8 **انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات*

*وفى سفر هوشع كان واضحا اكثر انه قال عن الملكا الذى جاهد معه يعقوب انه هو الله نفسه*

*12: 3 في البطن قبض بعقب اخيه **و بقوته جاهد مع الله* ​ *12: 4 **جاهد مع الملاك** و غلب بكى و استرحمه وجده في بيت ايل و هناك تكلم معنا *​ *ونجد فى سفر اشعياء الامر اوضح واوضح ان " ملاك حضرة يهوه " يخلص شعبه وهو نفسه يهوه *
*63: 7 احسانات الرب اذكر تسابيح الرب حسب كل ما كافانا به الرب و الخير العظيم لبيت اسرائيل الذي كافاهم به حسب مراحمه و حسب كثرة احساناته *​ *63: 8 و قد قال حقا انهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون فصار لهم مخلصا *​ *63: **9 في كل ضيقهم تضايق و ملاك حضرته خلصهم بمحبته و رافته هو فكهم و رفعهم و حملهم كل الايام القديمة *​ *63: 10 و لكنهم تمردوا و احزنوا روح قدسه فتحول لهم عدوا و هو حاربهم *​ *63: 11 ثم ذكر الايام القديمة موسى و شعبه اين الذي اصعدهم من البحر مع راعي غنمه اين الذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه *​ *63: 12 الذي سير ليمين موسى ذراع مجده الذي شق المياه قدامهم ليصنع لنفسه اسما ابديا *​ *63: 13 الذي سيرهم في اللجج كفرس في البرية فلم يعثروا *​ *63: 14 كبهائم تنزل الى وطاء روح الرب اراحهم هكذا قدت شعبك لتصنع لنفسك اسم مجد *​ *وفى كتاب يسوع المسيا الالهى يقول روبيرت ريموند*
*Here then, in the revelational form of the Old Testament figure of the Angel of the Lord, we find the first visible expression of that “sacramental-spiritual” character of God’s redemptive program which was to find its ultimate tangible expression in that supernatural act which John captures in his great Christological affirmations, **ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν**, **καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος**, **[FONT=&quot]ho logos ēn pros ton theon, kai theos ēn ho logos**, “the Word was with God [the Word here is distinguished from God by the preposition “with”], and the Word was God [the Word here is identified as himself God]” (John 1:1) and **ὁ λόγος σὰρξ ἐγένετο**, **[FONT=&quot]ho logos sarx egeneto[/FONT]**, “the Word became flesh” (John 1:14). It would find its ultimate doctrinal resolution in the church’s trinitarian construction of God and the redemption which the triune God effected in Christ and the Holy Spirit.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3[/FONT]​ *فهو يتكلم ان شخص " ملاك يهوه " الذى كان مختصا باستعلان الله للبشر هو نفسه شخص يسوع المسيا كلمة الاب الذى اظهر لنا الله ايضا فى تجسده الابدى فى ملء الازمان*

*فلم يكن " اقنوم الظهور الالهى " المتميز عنه الله الاب فكرة وابتداع مسيحى فهو مستعلن فى الكتاب بصفته " ملاك يهوه او مرسَل يهوه او رسول يهوه " الذى يظهر ويترائ للبشر ويعبر عن الحضور الالهى مع الانسان *
*هذا الملاك المتميز عن كل ملائكة الله وهو نفسه يهوه هو نفسه حكمة الله وقوته الذى صار انسانا فى ملء الازمان " يسوع المسيح "*


*يتبع بالجزء الثانى " روح الله ".........*

 [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Fruchtenbaum, Arnold G.: _Messianic Christology : A Study of Old Testament Prophecy Concerning the First Coming of the Messiah_. Tustin, CA : Ariel Ministries, 1998, S. 109[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Fruchtenbaum, Arnold G.: _Messianic Christology : A Study of Old Testament Prophecy Concerning the First Coming of the Messiah_. Tustin, CA : Ariel Ministries, 1998, S. 110[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3Reymond, Robert L.: _Jesus, Divine Messiah: The New and Old Testament Witness_. Fearn, UK : Christian Focus Publications, 2003, S. 77[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 مايو 2012)

فى انتظار :


> *الجزء الثانى " روح الله ".........*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

> غريبة ! اومال العالم ويليام كريج بيقول الكلام ده ليه ؟


*نبدأ،، أكتب اللي قاله كريج بالإنجليزي هنا كدا ونشوف..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*نرجو أن تكف عن العادة التي لك بالهروب من الاسئلة..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*هذا اولا وهو ما يتعلق بالإستشهادات النصية ، وسننتظرك..*

*وأما ثانياً، وهذه نقطة متعلقة -كالعادة- بضعف منطقك وربما فهمك (لان ضعف منطقك تكرر كثيراً) ، فهل لم تر أنه أتى أيضاً بعلماء قالوا عكس ما تتوهمه في الفيديو؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*طيب بلاش كل الحوار، خليها فقط الفقرة اللي انت بتشير إليها في كلامه، خليها علينا...
*


----------



## hapracadapra (9 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *نرجو أن تكف عن العادة التي لك بالهروب من الاسئلة..
> *



 *عندما تخلو مداخلاتك من  مثل هذه العبارات سأرد  عليها.*​



​


> *هذه نقطة متعلقة -كالعادة- بضعف منطقك وربما فهمك (لان ضعف منطقك تكر كثيراً) *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*



 عندما تخلو مداخلاتك من  مثل هذه العبارات سأرد  عليها.

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشاركاتي لا تدخل تحت طائلة التعديل طالما صحيحة.. كل كلمة أكتبها خصوصا عليك هى صحيحة، عموما أنا طلبت منك أمام المتابعين أن تثبت ما إدعيته وسالتك وأنت كالعادة تتهرب والآن بدأت في توهم شيء جديد بعد الشيء القديم وهو "الجدال" تلك الحجة الهزيلة، والآن حجة "كلمات" في مشاركاتي،، ...


حاول أن تفهم الموضوع أو تفهم كلام الرجل لكي لا تضحك المتابع عليك ..
*


----------



## الأميرة (9 مايو 2012)

hapracadapra قال:


> *عندما تخلو مداخلاتك من  مثل هذه العبارات سأرد  عليها.*​
> 
> 
> ​


*
**ما انت مداخلاتك كلها  جدال عقييم خاليه من المنطق*​


----------



## hapracadapra (9 مايو 2012)

الأميرة قال:


> *
> **ما انت مداخلاتك كلها  جدال عقييم خاليه من المنطق*​


*حضرتك قرأتي كل مداخلاتي ؟!
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

> *حضرتك قرأتي كل مداخلاتي ؟!*​


*هى كلمة "كلها" هنا، على "المداخلات كلها" أم على "كلها جدال"؟*
*ضعيف منطقياً.. *


----------



## الأميرة (9 مايو 2012)

> حضرتك قرأتي كل مداخلاتي ؟!



*
آفه من الجهل السقيم بالفعل  ياأرباب اللغة*
هل تريد أعراب الجمله ؟؟!​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2012)

*انا مش هسمحلك يا اخ هابرا تشتت المواضيع بمشاركتك البهلوانية دى تانى
 ثانيا دا موضوع مسيحى كتابى
انت اش دخلك فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دماخنا شوية من الصداع انا مقعدش اقرا كتب فى اليهوديات وانت ترمى كلام عبيط وتجرى

كتاب ارنولد وريموند اهم كتب فى اليهوديات المسيحية وغيرهم كتير تكلموا عن تمايز ثلاث شخصيات الهية فى نصوص العهد القديم زى موضحت

عندك مناقشة لاهوتية اتفضل معندكش 
طير انت يا معلم *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخينا يوحنا على الموضوع الجميل والشيق
وهذا بالفعل ما يؤكد عليه (آلين مايرز) في قاموسه المشهور ( إيردمانز دكشنري) حينما يبدأ يشرح عن وجود الثالوث في العهد القديم..






اذ يقول بأن العهد القديم تحدث بوضوح في موضوع الثالوث وتحدث بأستفاضة عن جذور الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم:

The doctrine of the trinity has been related to various aspects of the Old Testament revelation, the most important being possible indications of plurality within the Godhead and indications of the deity and distinctness of the Spirit of God and of the Messiah. The support of all these aspects of the Old Testament revelation for the Christian doctrine of the trinity have been exaggerated, especially what have been taken as indications of plurality in the Godhead. The “us” in “Let us make man in our image” (Gen. 1:26; cf. 3:22; 11:6–7) refers to the “sons of God” or lesser “gods” mentioned elsewhere (6:1–4; Job 1:6; Ps. 29:1), here viewed as a heavenly council centered around the one God (cf. Ps. 82:1). In later usage these probably would be called “angels.”
The Holy Spirit of Christian belief began as the Old Testament “Spirit of the Lord,” but the latter is pictured as essentially equivalent to the power of, Yahweh that comes upon, seizes, or falls on certain individuals for special tasks (e.g., Exod. 31:3; Num. 11:17, 25; Judg. 3:10; 6:34; 11:29; 14:6; 1 Sam. 10:10; 16:13). The figure of Wisdom at Prov. 8 is a poetic personification, holding up God’s wise craftsmanship in creation as an example for mortals to follow, but it contributed to the later development of the doctrine of the trinity. Many “messianic” texts referred originally to the newborn or newly crowned king of Judah in terms derived from Canaanite royal ideology praising the king as a demigod (e.g., Ps. 2:7; 45:6 [MT 7]; Isa. 9:6 [MT 5]; Jer. 23:5–6). Such borrowing in Judah’s case was hyperbole. The appearances of the “angel of the Lord” are sometimes taken as “christophanies” foreshadowing the incarnation. In these incidents (e.g., Gen. 16:7, 13; ch. 18; Judg. 6:11, 22–23; 13:3, 22) God has for a moment taken on a human appearance, but not always an entirely human form (note the implication that the angel does not eat; 6:19–21; 13:16; cf. Gen. 18:8; Tob. 12:19; see also Luke 24:39–43).

Myers, A. C. (1987). The Eerdmans Bible dictionary. Rev., augm. translation of: Bijbelse encyclopedie. Rev. ed. 1975. (1019). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Eerdmans.
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أغسطس 2012)

أشكر إلهى الذى قيض لى هذا البحث العلمى الروحى الموضوعى الدسم -
شكرا لاخوتى -الرب يعوضكم كل خير.
بحوث رائعة ممتعة طبعاً


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

دراسة موضوعية في الصميم
المسيح يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 مايو 2013)

للرفع.......


----------

